# Noob question - best way to approach this project?



## zm15 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm new to wood working and am trying to sort out what the best way to approach this project.

I am using a dremel with a flexshaft, but am realizing the flex shaft may not be the best tool, i had figured on doing this freehand, well after trying I quickly realized the results weren't good with my diamond tipped bits and the standard dremel cutter burrs.

I'm currently using 3/8" Basswood.

I'd like to carve this out, with the black letter area being 7/32" or so deep: 










I'm thinking that using something like this to make a precise hand plunge, as I only have a dremel at the moment: STEWMAC.COM : Precision Router Base

And was thinking of using a 3/64" diameter downcut bit to make sure it's a clean top edge: STEWMAC.COM : Details about Carbide Downcut Inlay Router Bits

Given that info, should I be looking at the down cut spiral bits? Or something more along the lines of a straight router bit? Or even the standard end mill? They're much cheaper i'm finding...

Ideally I'd like the bottom of the channel to be clean as well, but can't afford a compression bit right now. Given that it's such a small channel, I don't suppose using the downcut bit would be all that bad in the bottom of that channel?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An easy way to rout such a sign would be to make a set of skis to suit the Dremel. Here in pdf format is the project.
Incidentally, it would be to your ongoing advantage to complete your public profile as it enables members to check on your skill level and available tools and so give you relevant answers.


----------



## zm15 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info and the plans Harry, I can see that being very helpful in the future.

Have you found spiral bits and end mill bits to be relatively similar in use?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I have many end mills that I use for metal, I haven't got round to using them in wood because I have so many router bits that are specifically made for use in wood so I've never seen the purpose of using the high speed steel end mills against carbide router bits which in any case are available in so many shapes and sizes. I do have a couple of 1/4" up spiral bits that I occasionally use in the router table which perform OK but I couldn't swear that they are INCREDIBLY better than a straight Carbide, much cheaper bit. The photo. shows one of the occasions when I used the spiral bit.


----------

